# New Griffin 25 mm Plus



## morras (31/8/16)

So , has anyone used this tank yet ?

I have a 22 and a 25 and love both.....

Once you get the wicking right they are awesome all round tanks , problem free.

Would love to know how much better the plus is......


----------



## morras (2/9/16)

Nothing , no one ?


----------



## Sarx (5/9/16)

Not seeing the benefit above the normal Griffin 25... Tank is 5ml, so IIRC that's smaller than the standard Griffin. I'm liking the new airflow holes though. 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSquid (6/9/16)

This tank has won me over. It just all makes complete sense:

• The way it wicks - RDTA style with two massive juice feeding slots and good space between the glass and the chamber for max VG.
• The glass - proper, chunky glass that doesn't feel like it is going to break anytime soon.
• Massive diameter for any size wire you could think of.
• Huge build deck - I didn't think an extra 2mm would equate to ample space around the coils, keeping the chimney cool and allowing air to flow around the coils and not pull juice up with it.
• Decent hex screws that I could crank on alien wire and they don't back out or strip (yet).
• Airflow for days - goodbye anything I have tried tank wise.
• Best build quality I have seen on a tank yet - think o-rings, buttery smooth threads, clicky airflow top and bottom, solid deck posts
• No leaking (yet)
• Chimney is over the centre of the deck and not directly over the coils. I believe this completely stops spit-back.
• The Kennedy style airflow tubes are so far from the deck, that I don't see how it could leak, and the wicking picks up juice from the internal "mini tank" - just like an RDA

I hated the Griffin 22mm. Thought I wasted my money and never understood the hype. It would dry hit, leak, get locked together because of less than perfect threads. Also, I stripped every screw no matter what I did.

Honestly, I thought nothing could topple the Crown in terms of flavour and density, ease of vaping (if anything is a mission to vape comfortably, it defeats the point right?)

It's taken the wicking of the Smok TFV8 and the Aromamizer and the Herakles RDTA2 and made it better.
It's taken the deck of anything I have known, and made it bigger.
It's taken the problems (I believe/experienced) of any other RTA and curbed them.

I think we have a winner here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sarx (6/9/16)

I must agree the wicking looks better... My griffin had a leak over my mod today, but then again it was in the hot car. 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (16/9/16)

Havent used the 25 griff.

But the Eagle is sorta based on this design.

Its amazing

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

Griffin 25 was great , Griffin 25 plus is astonishing


----------

